# NT/OT For "Star Wars" fans, my Fan-Boy geek credentials are still fully intact.



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

NT/OT For "Star Wars" fans, my Fan-Boy geek credentials are still fully intact.


I give you the T-81 Double X-Wing Heavy Attack Anti-Ship Vehicle





Well thats what I called it when I sketched it up....back in 1977!
I was a HUGE Wars geek back then, I had the Ralph McQuary concept sketch books for the 1st flick and while I was doing my own drawings based on the concept sketched I pondered what if you connected two X-wings like the F-82 Double Mustang night fighter:





Unfortunaltly since my income at 13 was rather limited. I couldnt afford to cut up 2 MDC X-wing kits to try it (I was glad to get the one kit I had!). So the idea was shelved and quickly forgotten. My Wars fanaticism was well intact right up until the El Senior Lucas, now forever known as the Prince of Darkness, took a collective dump on all of us long timers with those awful prequels, The Phantom Plotline, Attack of the Clowns, and Revenge of the Zits, that only seamed to exist as a pretext to sell toys to 5 year olds and showcase "bad acting" lessons....and I still want to feed Jar Jar into the blades of a jet engine at full throttle. Luckily by then I was more of a Trek fan thanks to the TV shows so the Shock and Awe of Badness wasnt as hard on me as some folks. Theres still a huge rift in the fanbase between fans of the first trilogy vs fans of the second, kinda like Trek original series and Next Generation fans....[original ;-) ]


Anyway...Fast forward now to today, well actually a few weeks ago when I saw the kits for sale, now I have no intention of getting back into kits again although today is literally THE Golden Age for sci fi kit geeks, everything from Wars Trek BSG and even Irwin Allen TV shows Lost in Space, Land of the Giants, and Voyage to the bottom of the sea are now all avalable some in huge scales!


So one day on a whim I bought the 2 on sale, these are prepainted snap togethers so they were perfect bash fodder. I have to admit I am really happy with the results, now I just need to build a support stand for it...














Now if someone would please PLEASE make a kit of the "Valley Forge" from the '73 movie "Silent Running" ...thats the Holy Grail model for me.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Looks great and fast! Nice idea also. But even better is you made a 13 years old yourself dream come true!!!

Now if someone would please PLEASE make a kit of the "Valley Forge" from the '73 movie "Silent Running" ...thats the Holy Grail model for me.

It's out there...
More than one actually:
Mini Model Maddness - Valley Forge kit 
Valley Forge by Garage Kit (looks a lot like the one above)
1:65 Scale Valley Forge by Hunk of Junk Productions (astronomic price though...)

Paulus


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

So...your new layout is going to include a spaceport? Or is it just going to be flitting about overhead giving the more inebriated and paranoid locals something to shoot at?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Paulus I would love to get one of the Model Madness kits, unfortunatly the guy went stopped making kits a few years ago. Some dude was offering a very good looking paper kit but it was a very limited production. 

T - no, no spaceport, this was a one-time bash. I have too many unfinished projects to get back into model kits again.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Very cool!  I like it! 

I built the X-wing plastic model in 70's too..and the Tie fighter..and Darth Vader's tie Fighter! 
and I had a HUGE space shuttle model.. 

Im sure this happens to all kids..but today NONE of my models exist anymore! 
I didnt throw them away?! 
what happened to them? 
parents must sneakily, gradually, throw away their kids toys..not being a parent myself, I have never had the opportunity to test this theory.. 
I miss my space models.. 

I also loved the original Battlestar Galactica! (1978 edition) 
I built the plastic models of the Viper: 








(photos are obviously NOT of my original models!  my modeling skills as a 10-year old were *not* that good!  

The Cylon Raider: 









But never did have a model of *my* holy grail, a model of the actual Galactica! 








I dont think they were made back then.. 

I LOVED that show!  
the scene (in every episode) where they launch the Vipers through the tunnel was just the coolest.. 
and of course the original Cylons..almost cooler than Darth Vader!  

Scot


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Even the re-re-re-released kits of the Galactica are going for big bucks on ebay. So are the re-released Space 1999 eagles. Polar Lights (Round2 Models) has some great new kits of the "War of the Worlds" Martian ships and others. Currently I have the 32" Enterprise "A" (yep, 32 inches!) model on my work bench. Lighting the nacelles with cold cathode and led light sources. The original Enterprise in the same scale will be out next year. 

The old AMT Romulan kits were going for hundreds of dollars but they too were released by Round2 earlier this year...12-18 bucks. Time to re-build those kits of our youth and convince our loved ones they did indeed marry a geek.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Ah yes! Battlestar Galactica was my favorite also. I have bought the complete series on DVD a while back. Pure nostalgia for me but my 13 years old daughter is hooked on SF with that series (she also became a huge StarWars fan though I preferred StarTrek). I also bought the Battlestar Galactica 1980 series (as far as I know this was never originally brought on the market for sale. I bought the series from a guy who sells his own 80's TV recordings on DVD in a nice and professional looking box and the quality is very good - better than the acting since the 1980 series were much less than the original ones - though still better than the new modern Battlestar Galactica series...). 

I also bought a complete series produced by the same makers: Buck Rogers! Not as good as the B.G. but still very entertaining (specially colonel Wilma Deering and not to forget; Tweeky) I would love to make a kit of one of the Starfighters. 

I noticed DVD boxes of Blake's Seven... so tempting, but I have to smuggle it in otherwise SWMBO notice it... 
Anyone remember that series or was it only known in Europe? 

I once build the Revell kit of a StarTrek Next Generation Runabout (1:72 scale!) and a Start Trek Voyager Series Maquis Fighter. The first kit was a dog. Thick plastic parts and I doubt if there was something with the styrene used, parts keep falling of... Also scratchbuilded the NCC1701 (as Scotty would say; The one without those A B and C ) for a millennium New Years party back in 1999. It was almost 1 by 2 meter and hung as a centerpiece in the dance room. It was sold later to a Trekkie (like the other models) and I believe nowdays it hangs in a companies entry hall...


----------



## pfdx (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic, 

So how do you feel about the new Dr. Who series?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I've only seen up to series 5, waiting for 6 to reach Netflix. That said I really enjoyed series 5 but I still miss Tenant. Been driving the wife crazy with Caprica season 1.5 and Top Gear 16 lately.


----------



## GaryR (Feb 6, 2010)

I glad I'm not a syfi geek. (Sets back looking at the DVDs of every one of those shows ....+ a few like Logan's Run.) LOL 

GaryR


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Sweet model Vic! (I'll geek out on ya a bit here) With the twin power supplies of the X wing, which was supposed to have one the biggest power supplies on a fighter, you should mount a larger shield generator and remove the 4 inner laser cannons and mount one turbo laser! 

I am to this day still a wars geek. i didn't like the prequil for the bad acting but i do like the fact that it was made. I also watch all the clone wars cartoons on cartoon network too. I have built every star wars model i could get my hands on. I even won a contest with the falcon, which i added lights to and did some pretty sweet weathering on. 
Nothing like this guy is doing though. http://stardestroyerproject.com/48incher.aspx that is some crazy modeling. 

But my favorite is Robotech. I like the veritechs and all the mecha they made and to this day still buy and build the models. And, they finally released all 85 episodes on netflix. 

Terry


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Probably will never be made, but wouldn't it be a hoot if somebody actually made a model of Spaceball I that actually transformed into Mega Maid? 

Just a thought, 
David Meashey


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

What no mention of; Farscape? 
What could be better than a living ship? 
The one sci-fi show that saddened me when it left the air. 

John


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

AHhh, it is nice to know I am among geeks. Big Star Wars fan, liked Trek and the original Battlestar Galactica. I have never been able to get into the new one. 

I also built models of the star wars ships. My brother and I used to get the old Hasbro Star wars stuff. He and I were pretty easy to buy for on Christmas and Birthdays. 

I had an original Falcon that I played with all the time, aside from my trains it was my most prized posession. Saw them going on ebay for big bucks, kind of wished I kept it ( it disappeared mysteriously also, them parents are sneeky. Heh, I do the same to my kids...)


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic (& my fellow geeks), 
Not conencted to LOLcat's or I can haz cheezburger at all but this is the T-shirt of the week and appeals to my sense of Geekdom. 

http://lolmart.com/product/steam-wa...mart&utm_campaign=08-22-11-lolmart-newsletter 

Chas


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I really got into the new BSG, mostly because the story was so sweeping in its scale, enjoying the sadly canceled Caprica right now, watching the season 1.5 epiisodes that never got aired. theres nothing Sci Fi on TV today thats any good, its all some stupid vampire lover story these day. 

I sold off all my Trek, Wars, and anime models years ago, I dont really miss them, only kept a small handfull of NIB LIS kits for some future display, still looking for a small handfull of kits, the Valley forge as mentioned, also maybe a Mad Max (not RW version) Ford Falcon Interceptor, mostly really off-the-wall stuff. The only Wars stuff I have today is the Twin X-wing, and a Kenner T-16 Skyhopper I picked up for $10, sadly this is the only "model" version of this, but its perhaps my favorite Wars vehicle.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

SAAAWWEEET! I am!

Bubba


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 22 Aug 2011 09:04 AM 

I also loved the original Battlestar Galactica! (1978 edition) 
I built the plastic models of the Viper: 








(photos are obviously NOT of my original models!  my modeling skills as a 10-year old were *not* that good!  



Scot 

I dont know how to tell ya Scotty but....that Viper is a Mk III from the *new* series, not TOS


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a half-completed Jupiter II from Lost in Space TOS. Got all the moving light kits for it and everything. One of these days I'll have to finish it. 

Nice bash Vic!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

As a junior high teen, I built a model kit of Dr. Werner Von Braun's proposed moon rocket & exploration vehicle. It never got off the drawing board, so I guess it could be called science fiction. The vehicle intended for the return trip was remarkedly similar to what we now know as the space shuttle. 

By the time I was able to afford the American Flyer rocket launching car, I was old enough to realize how stupid it looked, so that ended that quest. 

I think the Fast Mail is my current claim to science fiction modeling. 










Have fun,
David Meashey


----------

